# Ga. Slab Masters Crappie Tournament Trail



## Georgia Slab Masters (Dec 2, 2009)

Be on Lake Blackshear Dec. 5 lookin for those Big Slabs. Hope to see everyone there!  Details  @ http://www.gaslabmasters.com/


----------



## Georgia Slab Masters (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep we found em !!!!!!!!  

1st - Randy Temples - 10.57 lbs

2nd - Scott & Billy Williams - 10.01 lbs

3rd - Charlie Cantrell & Robert Huff Sr. - 8.81 lbs

4th - Rod & Jeanne Fry - 7.92 lbs

5th - Ron Wallace and Tim Werkin - 6.81 lbs

Congrats to the winners !!!!!!!!!!!! 

(we weigh your best 7)


----------



## Georgia Slab Masters (Dec 11, 2009)

We'll be back at it again  , Jan 16, 09 at Lake Talquin near Quincy Fl. at Ingram's Marina .  Crappie fishing will be at it's best and if you can hang, bring it it on, we'd love to have ya!  Details are on the website http://www.gaslabmasters.com/ 

_Until then we would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Georgia Slab Masters (Dec 23, 2009)

Just a reminder that lodging tends to fill up fast around our tournament dates and locations, so please do not wait to make reservations. Thanks


----------



## Georgia Slab Masters (Jan 31, 2010)

Howdy Folks !! Just wanted let everyone know that we will be on Lake Sinclair at Little River Park this coming Sat - Feb. 6,10. Hope to see everyone there and as always you can find out more info @ 
http://www.gaslabmasters.com/


----------



## Georgia Slab Masters (Jan 31, 2010)

Howdy Folks !! Just wanted let everyone know that we will be on Lake Sinclair at Little River Park this coming Sat - Feb. 6,10. Hope to see everyone there and as always you can find out more info @ 
http://www.gaslabmasters.com/


----------

